# What kind of heads should i get for gto?



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

It has a 455 that has 425 horsepower. Thanks again


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe Edelbrock makes heads for that Olds motor, check with Summit for fit.
Edelbrock 60519 - Edelbrock Performer RPM Cylinder Heads - summitracing.com


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would consider  Mondello/Edelbrock Heads for your Olds engine.

Another option, maybe port, polish and mill your current heads, if you want a little more, deck the block and go with flat top pistons.

You'll increase your CR to around 12:1 to 14:1 and may or may not be able to run pump gas.


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

How much horsepower can the stock heads on a 455 olds engine hold?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How much porting and polishing are you going to do?

I don`t think you could get the factory heads to flow as much as the aluminum ones. Then you have the weight reduction factor too.


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

I was going to purchase the heads you posted above. I was just curious how much power the stock ones can hold.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m sure you could push them really hard with an ARP stud kit and a blower.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Edelbrock heads flow similar to Ram Air IV heads, but the big plus of Edelbrock , KRE or other aftermarket heads is that they offer lots of extra material in the ports of the heads for porting and polishing to increase flow numbers which equals more hp and faster et's! But, you would be surprised at how much performance can be squeazed out of factory Pontiac heads even D-port heads when you have them ported and polished. I have a stroked 455 that is now a 468cid that has 5C smog heads (for lower compression to run todays gas) and the 5C heads were ported to increase port flow to: (intake 170cc's & exhaust 170cc's & 90cc combustion chamber) with 9.25:1 compression. It has been down the quarter mile in 11.46 ET's at 115 miles per hour and with nitrous it dropped it down to 10.80 ET's. So, don't discount your factory iron heads. You can contact Dave at SD Performance if you're interested. He's a great guy and he has specialized in Pontiac high performance for years and he can modify your factory heads or he can sell you ported Edelbrock heads to match your current setup.

Good luck.
Brian


----------

